# Penis question



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The title of this thread made me laugh. Yes, trim it. Male Goldens tend to need "manscaping" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol I do waxing at work but I don't take the manzillions lol 

Oh good!!! I have been meaning to post this for a while. Glad I can trim him up when I get home ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

"Manscaping" ----- that is hilarious!!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I showed this thread to my husband, who promptly replied, "That's your job." Ha.Yeah, I kind of figured.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow gets "manscaping" on that part of the undercarriage - though we do keep a "privacy drape" on the tummy hair to hide his private area. A groomer cut it all off once without asking and Shadow was flashing everyone until it grew back.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Of the four boys I've had, two had to be kept trimmed and two didn't


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh for goodness sake leave the hair on the boys little red rocket alone. They do a fine job of taking care of their boy parts.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Great Thread Title. .......I have a female and I just had to look. LOL


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

GoldenCamper said:


> Oh for goodness sake leave the hair on the boys little red rocket alone. They do a fine job of taking care of their boy parts.



But he doesn't lol. He gets really dirty and I have to clean it. Ehhh it's not about vanity. It's about him laying on me with dirty penis fur lol!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL, the title made me laugh 

So, of all my dogs, Ben is the only one that has long prepuce hair and he gets gunky around there and urine streaks along the sides of his inner thighs. I asked the vet about it this past week when Ben had his last vaccinations. The vet said: the hair is extremely long and he will trim it and we shall see if Ben stays cleaner. My vet is a guy, LOL. Anyway, he trimmed the hair, it is better now, not as gunky. 

This was the first for me, hahaha.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Bahahaha. This thread is great.

Tucker had that as a puppy but as he hit puberty he got fur where he never had fur before and now it looks normal :lol:


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Bahahaha. This thread is great.
> 
> Tucker had that as a puppy but as he hit puberty he got fur where he never had fur before and now it looks normal :lol:



Haha well let's see where Thor gets fur as me matures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ya know, the girls have hoo-hah hair too. Just sayin'.

I agree that the boys usually take very good care of that area. Sometimes I want to say, "What in the world could be so dirty that you have to lick it for 20 minutes!?"


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Charlie was a long haired GSD and I always had to keep his winkie hair trimmed. Huck is a short haired GSD and his has never been an issue. Will's, so far, I have trimmed, because it gets wet and doesn't dry and that bugs me. We'll see what happens as he grows, but I have no issue with keeping him manscaped if needed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you guys talking about the abnormally long hairs that puppies have? You can snip those back. They serve no purpose that I can think of and would get caked with urine gunk and bacteria. 

Trimming the actual hair around the boy parts though - nope. I see no point in giving these guys sanitary trims.  Especially if you have more than one dog. They generally have mutual grooming sessions to take of that. The rest comes off when you brush them.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Megora said:


> Are you guys talking about the abnormally long hairs that puppies have? You can snip those back. They serve no purpose that I can think of and would get caked with urine gunk and bacteria.
> 
> Trimming the actual hair around the boy parts though - nope. I see no point in giving these guys sanitary trims.  Especially if you have more than one dog. They generally have mutual grooming sessions to take of that. The rest comes off when you brush them.


Personally, I am talking about hairs that grow right off the foreskin. The rest I don't care about. Anything else that grows down there I leave as God intended it to be.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

One time the groomer did what she called a "sanitary trim" around the area in question. We told her not to do that in the future and have left it alone ever since.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Megora said:


> Are you guys talking about the abnormally long hairs that puppies have? You can snip those back. They serve no purpose that I can think of and would get caked with urine gunk and bacteria.
> .


Thats what I assumed was being talked about as I think Thor is still quite young. I always snip that puppy business off!

I have never heard of trimming an adult male.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Ya know, the girls have hoo-hah hair too. Just sayin'.
> 
> I agree that the boys usually take very good care of that area. Sometimes I want to say, "What in the world could be so dirty that you have to lick it for 20 minutes!?"



Right ? keeping it clean momma, Keeping it clean. I have always had boys. Now that you say that though, I realize the girls do too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

This is the long hair in question. 

Please excuse the dirty clothes as we are in the bathroom and my son just undressed to get in the tub. 

I hope nobody is offended by the picture. This hair is so long and it gets dirty. I truly thought it may serve a purpose and did not want to harm him on any level. So I just have been cleaning it. Thor isn't a licker just yet. He doesn't sit around and groom himself. I'm sure he will at some point but he does not yet, so it's been up to me to keep it clean. As you see it's not clean at the moment and it's only been almost 24 hours since I last cleaned him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This entire thread cracked me up because I have had the same issue. I discussed it with my vet because Duke keeps getting infections in that area. We had a theory that Duke's mama did not teach him to clean it (or his arse for that matter)...LOL....she had me put peanut butter on it to try to teach him to clean the area. That backfired. He started eating the hair. So now, I buy pampers baby wipes and clean him 2 times daily.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Yea well apparently Thor was not taught to clean either ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I haven't had a boy dog in some time, but I'd be clipping that off!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

wjane said:


> I haven't had a boy dog in some time, but I'd be clipping that off!



It's already gone lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I love that there is a place in the world where other people discuss things like this. I couldn't imagine broaching the topic with my girlfriends over coffee! :


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The hair on both males and females is there for a reason. Leave it alone. 
(In case you haven't figured it out yet, it helps them from bumping their private parts onto places they don't belong. When the hair touches it's too close.)


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Swampcollie said:


> The hair on both males and females is there for a reason. Leave it alone.
> (In case you haven't figured it out yet, it helps them from bumping their private parts onto places they don't belong. When the hair touches it's too close.)



Did you see the picture I posted ? That tuff of hair is for protection? I had no idea. Well I clipped it off. I left a little bit because I assumed it helps the pee stream to the ground without spraying all over. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, if that was true, all short haired breed dogs would run around with bruised weanies 

I have had four goldens and a long haired lab mix, none except for Ben ever had that long tuft of hair on his prepuce. It gets gunky and sticks together redirecting the pee stream where it should not go, no matter how clean I keep Ben. My vet trimmed it back and it is much better now. 
I think once Ben becomes an adult, he will not have that long tuft anymore and no more trimming needed.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear had annoyingly LONG penis hair as a puppy. But he grew into it. Now his penis is hairy, but not ridiculously long. Bear cleans his penis EVERY time he pees. The girls will sometimes remind each other if they need to clean up a little bit more. 

When Bear was a puppy. I trimmed the penis hair once, and that was all it needed. 

@Christa - I ROLLED when I read your comment about bruised wieners.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> Well, if that was true, all short haired breed dogs would run around with bruised weanies .



Lol!!! ??



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Shellbug said:


> View attachment 368210
> 
> This is the long hair in question.
> 
> ...



Yep, Bentley has the same "wild hair" growing down from his whacker. They are real coarse and I have to trim those back from time to time. He has a lot of white hair here and I have to spend a lot of blower time after his bath. He has a real problem when he sometime squats to pee in peeing on the back for his front legs. That's real attractive but I think that is an "aiming" problem. Nevertheless, I don't liking him being wet here, go the sissors come out.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Although Deaglan isn't having any carrot issues I just had to open this thread.


----------

